# www.tivocommunity.com/home has 500 error



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

I've been waiting a week for someone else to post about this, so maybe it's just me, but if I just go to www.tivocommunity.com and thus get www.tivocommunity.com/home, I get a 500 error and the page is blank. I have to manually browse to www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb to get somewhere. Tried in Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The first link redirects to the third link for me in Chrome, FF, IE, & Safari every time.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Strange. I'd have thought it was our corporate proxy, but at home not on VPN it still has the same issue. Of course, I don't have much to give you other than that it's a 500 error. I wonder if logging out and back in would help somehow.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Logging out and back in seems to have done the trick. Is the old page that had the link to Zatz, the new threads, etc. gone now?


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

And now this morning, 500 error again. So strange. It's not hard to work around, of course, but it's definitely weird.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I had to turn off that home page as when I tried to update the software it used, it failed and I could not get it to run. So I left it for now.  When I did that I made it so www.TiVoCommunity.com would take you automatically to /tivo-vb


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Gotcha. I think I just isolated the problem. If you use tivocommunity.com (no www.), then you hit tivocommunity.com/home and get the 500 error.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

That one actually auto re-directs to www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb


----------

